# touchy-feely



## elzap

How can I translate touchy-feely in Italian?

Thanks


----------



## amorelli

In inglese, significa "openly showing love or affection to a great degree." Così, credo che è un poco come "troppo amorosa" in Italiano, però non sono certo.

Ciao,
Antonio

[edit] tanto should have been troppo. Too much affection.


----------



## claudine2006

Potrebbe essere molto affettuoso/a.


----------



## amorelli

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Potrebbe essere molto affettuoso/a.


Questo e vicino (close?), ma "affettuoso" è un descrizione buono. "Touchy-feely" non è una cosa buona.

[edit] I should have said "troppo" in my first post.


----------



## claudine2006

amorelli said:
			
		

> Questo e vicino (close?), ma "affettuoso" è un descrizione buono. "Touchy-feely" non è una cosa buona.
> 
> [edit] I should have said "troppo" in my first post.


Ok, ora capisco. Forse potrebbe andar bene appiccicoso?


----------



## amorelli

Ancora una volta è vicino. Però, "clingy" non significa esattamente "touchy-feely." Mi dispiace, ma il mio italiano non è abbastanza bene per descrivere questo frase. Ecco è un discrizione in inglese (di http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/touchy-feely)


> touchy-feely (informal)
> expressing a lot of emotion easily, often by touching people with your hands, in a way that some people think is embarrassing. He's one of those touchy-feely people who are always putting their arms round you. They run a support group for people who've recently been divorced - it's very touchy-feely.


----------



## claudine2006

amorelli said:
			
		

> Ancora una volta è vicino. Però, "clingy" non significa esattamente "touchy-feely." Mi dispiace, ma il mio italiano non è così buono da poter spiegare questo frase. Ecco una definizione in inglese (di http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/touchy-feely)


E neanche il mio inglese....


----------



## elzap

Original context-
The Dad is talking about his sons and about the difficulties of their education: ''_But are we really doing them a favor with all this touchy-feely, everyone wins a trophy even if they lost stuff?"_

So I think *Troppo* is the right word.

Grazie mille.


----------



## brian

_Touchy-feely_ usually means _giving/showing_ _affection/care to an unwanted degree_, though sometimes people will describe a person as _touchy-feely_ even if that person doesn't care that he/she is.  _John is a bit touchy-feely (towards me / towards other girls / towards people in general), but he's a nice guy._

In this context, however, _touchy-feely_ isn't so much physical as it is abstract: _But are we really doing them a favor by being so overly caring that we even give trophies to losers?!_  The word is not often used in this context but its meaning is easily inferred if you know the other contexts (explained above) in which it is used.

I hope this helps.


Brian


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elzap said:
			
		

> How can I translate _touchy-feely_ in Italian?
> 
> Thanks



Sdolcinato.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I take "Touchy feely" as needy, someone who needs physical contact so will want hugs etc constantly, as for the example..



> Original context-
> The Dad is talking about his sons and about the difficulties of their education: ''_But are we really doing them a favor with all this touchy-feely, everyone wins a trophy even if they lost stuff?"_


 
touchy-feely is very silly to a "MAN", weird and a feminine thing, with stigma of sissiness and pointlessness.


----------



## Fedora

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Sdolcinato.



For this sentence I think that this works well. 
The WR dictionary translates sdolcinato as corny and sappy and I think that it's perfect for the sentence.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Fedora said:
			
		

> For this sentence I think that this works well.
> The WR dictionary translates sdolcinato as corny and sappy and I think that it's perfect for the sentence.


 
a) I have never heard the word "sappy" before, curious as to if you meant "soppy" which also fits perfectly with the meaning of touchy-feely.
b) How would you define it in the dictionary, for the Italians that don't know what it means, because I had a hell of a time trying to describe what it meant.


----------



## lsp

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> a) I have never heard the word "sappy" before, curious as to if you meant "soppy" which also fits perfectly with the meaning of touchy-feely.
> b) How would you define it in the dictionary, for the Italians that don't know what it means, because I had a hell of a time trying to describe what it meant.


sappy is exactly sdolcinato (cloyingly, syrupy sweet like tree sap)


----------



## spagna

Could someone help me to translate the phrase herebelow in Italian language?

"you stick to the touchy-feely stuff"

thank's.


----------



## london calling

spagna said:


> Could someone help me to translate the phrase below into Italian?
> 
> "you stick to the touchy-feely stuff"
> 
> thanks.


Puoi darci il contesto e riportare la frase intera?
Comunque, ti anticipo che è molto idiomatico; è un aggettivo che descrive in genere la sensazione di piacere che provi quando tocchi qualcosa di morbido, di piacevole al tatto, tipo una pelliccia.

EDIT: avendo letto il post e il link di Tim, credo che in questo contesto il significato sia "sdolcinato", non quello che ho detto io!


----------



## Azazel81

spagna said:


> Could someone help me to translate the phrase herebelow in Italian language?
> 
> "you stick to the touchy-feely stuff"
> 
> thank's thanks.


 
Can you please provide with some more context?

Sorry Jo, crossposted...


----------



## TimLA

Hi Spagna,

Here's an old thread.

It might be something like "restare con le cose sentimentale" or "troppo affettuoso",
but I think we need more context, it might mean something a little different.


----------



## spagna

The contest is something like this:

continue to make your stuff that I'll provide to find more informations


----------



## spagna

*I*t's a phrase of a film .... before this phrase they spoke about tear-jerker stories


----------



## london calling

Azazel81 said:


> I'm sorry but.. do you call THAT context?  I thought giving context meant something like giving more text and more information expecially about background, field... and so on...


Spagna, Azazel ha ragione! E ci serve anche tutta la frase _originale_ in inglese: purtroppo quello che hai scritto non è comprensibile neanche per noi che conosciamo bene le due lingue....
A dopo!


----------



## TimLA

spagna said:


> it's a phrase of a film .... before this phrase they spoke about tear-jerker stories


 
So the sense is Person A likes the "touchy feely" stuff and Person B probably doesn't.

So it's going to mean something like "you keep watching the sentimental movies" "you should continue watching the emotional/tear-jerker movies".

Given the prior thread, I'm not sure the best words to use in Italian....
"sentimentale", but with that context I would be inclined to use "affetuoso" a bit less - sounds like (affectionate) -
but don't believe me because I'm a sucker for false-friends.


----------



## gmambart

spagna said:


> The contest is something like this:
> 
> continue to make your stuff that I'll provide to find more informations




Touchy feely, in questo caso non potrebbe essere usato come "intuizione" basata sui sentimenti ?


Ho trovato questa definizione:

*2. * Based on sentiment or intuition, especially to the exclusion of critical judgment.


Continua a fare le tue cose (Touchy feely stuff ?)  che io mi occuperò di trovare più informazioni..


----------



## GavinW

gmambart said:


> Continua a fare le tue cose (Touchy feely stuff ?) che io mi occuperò di trovare più informazioni..


 
Unfortunately, spagna's "context" is clearly a (bad) translation from (Spagna's own, apparently) Italian ("... che io provvedero' a...." etc). Altrimenti non si spiega l'uso di "make (your things)", "that" e di "provide")...

Other than that, I think Tim's last post was closer to the mark: touchy-feely seems to relate here to a kind of film which is emotional, about people's feelings, rather than, say, an action film.


----------



## miri

Maybe "continua a guardare i tuoi film *sdolcinati*" ...


----------



## Angel.Aura

> *Amici,
> 
> Come avrete capito, essendo ormai arrivati al post #12 senza avere a disposizione tutto quanto il necessario contesto e quadro di riferimento, ritengo che sia indispensabile attendere che chi ha aperto la discussione torni per fornirlo.
> Evitando per quanto possibile il gioco degli indovinelli.
> 
> Nel dubbio, qui c'è scritto per filo e per segno cosa intendiamo con contesto e quadro di riferimento.
> Cosa significa "aggiungere del contesto"?
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice
> *


----------



## ITAinUSA

Non credo che esista una traduzione diretta di "touchy-feely", ma si puo' rendere con una circonlocuzione tipo "prendersi troppa confidenza", come nel caso di uno che si avvicina troppo parlando o abbraccia o mette una mano su una spalla quando non e' opportuno....


----------



## Uomopacifico

I think that perhaps the reason it is so hard to translate is because of the difference of our cultures. In the american society we are very comfortable in our own little bubbles, and it is uncomfortable when someone invades that space. So we label them as "touchy- feely". Whereas in the italian culture it seems perfectly normal behavior, so you might not have a name for it, as the opposite would be just as remarkable.


----------



## urania67

Salve.

Jack sta 'costringendo'Daniel a fare tiro al bersaglio,ritenendo importante tale esercizio (Credo che lo stia usando come metafora)

"No,Daniel. I'm not* playing touchy feely* with you today. You're going to learn-" 

Ho visto cosa significa 'touchy feely', ma non so applicarlo al contesto.

Grazie.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Potresti dirci che cosa Daniel ha fatto prima della frase sopra? Se Daniel vuol parlare dei sentimenti... ha molto senso, ma senza saperne più contesto, non sarebbe possibile saperne il senso.


----------



## urania67

AlabamaBoy said:


> Potresti dirci che cosa Daniel ha fatto prima della frase sopra? Se Daniel vuol parlare dei sentimenti... ha molto senso, ma senza saperne più contesto, non sarebbe possibile saperne il senso.


 
Si certo,scusate.

Allora: mentre Daniel prende la mira,Jack gli lancia delle cose perchè secondo lui si deve riuscire a sparare anche con qualche disturbo.
Daniel,al secondo lancio di oggetti, getta il fucile per terra.
Jack lo raccoglie e lo spinge verso di lui.
Daniel rifiuta di prenderlo e vuol sapere perchè lanciargli delle cose può fare la differenza.
"Jack..."
" No,Daniel. I'm not* playing touchy feely* with you today. You're going to learn-" 
"Learn what? To shoot while you're throwing things at me?"

Spero sia sufficiente. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## tranquilspaces

Secondo me, vuol dire, "Oggi non ti tratto con tanta delicatezza (come  ti ho trattato io in passato, o forse come gli altre persone ti trattano  sempre)".


----------



## Blackman

tranquilspaces said:


> Secondo me, vuol dire, "Oggi non ti tratto con tanta delicatezza (come ti ho trattato io in passato, o forse come gli altre persone ti trattano sempre)".


 

Senz'altro. Qualcosa di più idiomatico potrebbe essere:

_Oggi non userò i guanti con te._
_Oggi non avrò nessun riguardo nei tuoi confronti._
_Oggi faccio senza tanti complimenti._


----------



## italtrav

"touchy-feely" is an expression of skepticism and/or disapproval that originally characterized certain styles of (mostly) psychological therapeutics evolving out of theories that emphasized physical contact and "getting in touch' with one's emotions. The extreme emphasis on bodily touching and on psychic feeling was characterized/caricatured as "touchy-feely."


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Blackman said:


> _Oggi non userò i guanti con te._


Sono d'accordo con Blackman e Tranquilspaces


----------



## tranquilspaces

italtrav said:


> "touchy-feely" is an expression of skepticism and/or disapproval that originally characterized certain styles of (mostly) psychological therapeutics evolving out of theories that emphasized physical contact and "getting in touch' with one's emotions. The extreme emphasis on bodily touching and on psychic feeling was characterized/caricatured as "touchy-feely."



I would say this phrase is often, but not always, used in a derogatory way. It depends very much on context, tone of voice, who is speaking and to whom.


----------



## italtrav

tranquilspaces said:


> I would say this phrase is often, but not always, used in a derogatory way. It depends very much on context, tone of voice, who is speaking and to whom.



I was trying to say primarily where the term came from. But I also think that even when it is not used negatively, use of the phrase still drags in an acknowledgment of its uncomplimentary origin. To say, "My favorite place to eat is that greasy spoon down the block," is in a way to take the offensive by grabbing the uncomplimentary term and acknowledging how others see the matter. And then there are all those restaurants in Italy that call themselves  _bettole_.


----------



## tranquilspaces

There's no doubt that the word was meant in a negative way when it first originated. However, I believe it has been in gradual transition - in part because workplaces have become a lot more "touchy-feely" that they used to be. 

I would expect to hear people in my parent's generation (especially men) using it almost exclusively in a negative way. I would expect to hear people in my generation (especially women) using it in a neutral or positive way.

If the word carried a primarily negative edge, you would not really expect people to use it in their marketing, but it's fairly common, especially in the marketing of children's products and healing arts services. For example -

http://www.touchyfeely.biz/
http://www.touchy-feely.net/
http://www.kirstenjohnson.com/touchy.html

Other examples of neutral to positive connotations:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10381409-56.html
http://www.scienceandreligiontoday.com/2011/04/04/are-workplaces-becoming-more-touchy-feely/

I've heard many women say things like, "He's not a very touchy-feely guy" to mean "He's not very comfortable with his body and his emotions." Generally this is not meant as a compliment, but rather an expression of mild frustration, implying that a bit more touchy-feeliness would be desirable.

Anyway, I definitely agree with you about the origin, but I don't necessarily agree that the phrase always has a negative spin.


----------



## italtrav

tranquilspaces said:


> 09-56.html[/url]
> http://www.scienceandreligiontoday.com/2011/04/04/are-workplaces-becoming-more-touchy-feely/
> 
> I've heard many women say things like, "He's not a very touchy-feely guy" to mean "He's not very comfortable with his body and his emotions." Generally this is not meant as a compliment, but rather an expression of mild frustration, implying that a bit more touchy-feeliness would be desirable.
> 
> Anyway, I definitely agree with you about the origin, but I don't necessarily agree that the phrase always has a negative spin.



Well ...
This impression may reflect the difference between proximity to a) Marin County and b) the NYC subway system.


----------



## tranquilspaces

italtrav said:


> Well ...
> This impression may reflect the difference between proximity to a) Marin County and b) the NYC subway system.



Yes, that's exactly my point!


----------



## za56pa

Hello everybody,
could you help me translate *touchy-feely* in the following context?
<A touchy-feely exercise is one where people express themselves honestly and physically>. 
Since the general subject is team building, could it be <una gestione cameratesca si ha quando le persone si esprimono francamente e fisicamente>? Honestly, I'm a bit puzzled.
 Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Odysseus54

Ci vuole piu' contesto.  Dovresti citare qualche frase in piu' di quello che viene prima.


----------



## za56pa

Odysseus54 said:


> Ci vuole piu' contesto.  Dovresti citare qualche frase in piu' di quello che viene prima.


Grazie Odysseus. Purtroppo è la frase di un test e non fornisce altri elementi.


----------



## stella_maris_74

za56pa said:


> Grazie Odysseus. Purtroppo è la frase di un test e non fornisce altri elementi.



Ciao  puoi dirci di che test si tratta? In ogni caso non mi sembra che "gestione cameratesca" c'entri qualcosa, qui. Penso si stia parlando di un tipo di esercizio svolto durante le attività aziendali di team-building, che solitamente sono una specie di brevi corsi finalizzati proprio a costruire e consolidare lo spirito di gruppo tra gli impiegati.


----------



## Lorena1970

> <A touchy-feely exercise is one where people express themselves honestly and physically>.


_"Il touchy-feely è un esercizio in cui i partecipanti esprimono le emozioni liberamente attraverso il contatto fisico/ il linguaggio del corpo" _o qualcosa del genere.

Ho trovato varie voci qui. Tra le quali questa : "touchy feely exercises (sensory perception, self-awareness, non-verbal communications, body language, relationships in teamwork and personal support)" che mi ha suggerito l'interpretazione data.

_Oppure: __"Il touchy-feely è un esercizio in cui i partecipanti esprimono le emozioni liberamente e fisicamente"_


----------



## za56pa

stella_maris_74 said:


> Ciao  puoi dirci di che test si tratta? In ogni caso non mi sembra che "gestione cameratesca" c'entri qualcosa, qui. Penso si stia parlando di un tipo di esercizio svolto durante le attività aziendali di team-building, che solitamente sono una specie di brevi corsi finalizzati proprio a costruire e consolidare lo spirito di gruppo tra gli impiegati.


Ciao stella maris, in effetti, sì, c'è un accenno ad attività fisiche di gruppo stile campus finalizzate alla creazione del team, viste negativamente, opposte allo spirito di collaborazione che viene a crearsi negli sport di gruppo, giudicato positivamente. Esiste un equivalente di touchy-feely in italiano? Grazie


----------



## Lorena1970

Qui trovi svariate traduzioni e interpretazioni (immagino siano tutte quelle possibili). Google aiuta...


----------

